# King Ranch roping saddle



## amerslee (Mar 16, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with a King Ranch (out of Kingsville, TX) roping saddle? I came across a really nice used one but have no education on them-are they well made? Are they a decent saddle. Thanks


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

If it is a true King Ranch saddle. Buy it. Call them at (361) 595-1424. anything associated with the running w brand, the King ranch. or the Kleberg's is top quality. If I might ask how much are they asking? Judging by the one picture I can see, the leather over rawhide pommel and the stitching oon the seat suggest it was made in the late '80's early '90's


----------

